# Homemade ice cream - old fashioned way



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I cannot find a recipe that recreates the ice cream my daddy used to make-raw eggs and all. Every website wants to save me from the food supply and I don't want to cook the eggs. 

Anybody have a tried and true old fashioned recipe for ice cream, made in an old hand cranked, rock salt and ice filled bucket-that includes raw eggs? 

Thanks!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We had the Rival electric ice cream churn with the wooden bucket years ago. Wore the motor out. It had a vanilla recipe in the manual that used raw eggs and it was rich and deeeelish. Can't remember the exact measurements, but it was eggs (4?), sugar (2 cups?), sweetened condensed milk (1 can), heavy cream (pint or quart), vanilla and whole milk.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Cooks.com - Recipe - No Cook Old Fashioned Vanilla Ice Cream

NO COOK OLD FASHIONED VANILLA ICE
CREAM 5 lg. eggs, beaten
2 c. + 5 tbsp. sugar
4 c. milk
2 c. half and half
1/4 tsp. salt
2 1/4 tsp. vanilla
3 c. whipping cream
Prepare freeze according to manufacturer's directions. Combine eggs and sugar and beat well. Add remaining ingredients. Pour into freezer can. Freeze as directed.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Homemade Ice Cream


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

now I'd like a dish of this, please.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I just found a goat milk connection and made some it was so good. I have to be careful 
or I could make myself sick from the stuff eating too much. Lord knows the waist doesn't need it but it was good.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

This site uses raw eggs and the pictures of her
finished ice cream look SO GOOD, especially
the strawberry.

Homemade Ice Cream

Scroll down for the recipes and pictures.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is one I've had for years....

4 eggs
1 can condensed milk (not evaporated)
1 can evaporated milk
1 cup sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla
Add fruit of your choice
Put in freezer can and add enough whole milk to the line on the can
Process in ice cream maker with lots of ice and rock salt...

I imagine the cans of milk are just regular sized as I never noted anything specific


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

These are great! Thanks! 

Another thing I forgot to mention, I'd live to use on the milk from our goats and cow (Guernsey) - will this work without canned milk or cream that's been separated from milk?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is almost the same as Sidepasser's. It's the one my grandma used since the early 1900s.

Old-Fashioned Vanilla Ice Cream

6 large eggs, well beaten
3 cups sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons vanilla extract
1/2 gallon (8 cups) milk (fresh cow's milk, no cream skimmed off)
2 cups heavy cream

Have milk and cream pre-cooled. Beat eggs well, add sugar, salt and vanilla and stir until dissolved. Add milk and cream and stir to blend well. Pour into freezer canister, not more than two-thirds full. 

Place canister in ice cream bucket and place on crank. Pack with ice and salt in layers, using 1/4 cup rock salt for every 2 cups of ice. Crank at a medium steady speed, replenishing ice and salt as needed to keep it to the top of the freezer can, until it becomes very hard to turn. *Too fast and it will turn to butter, lol, and too slow and it will be grainy.

Remove crank and wipe any salt off top and upper sides of canister. Remove the lid and carefully pull out the dasher. Scrape any ice cream off the dasher into the canister. Stir the ice cream slightly to blend well (will be more frozen on outside than in the middle).

To ripen, place lid back on the canister and plug hole with a dish cloth. Add salt and ice to the bucket until you cover the top of the canister. Cover the top with a stack of newspapers or towels and let stand for 30-40 minutes. Then remove canister from the bucket, wipe the lid well with a damp cloth and remove. Dish out as many servings as desired. Scoop the rest into freezer dishes, cover and freeze. Makes about one gallon.

*To serve after being frozen, take dish out of freezer and let stand at room temperature for 20-30 minutes to soften up.

P.S. As you can see, this uses fresh cow's milk. Don't know about goat's milk, as she never had it, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If it has eggs its frozen custard, not ice cream. That's a legal definition


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

7 eggs, beaten
scant 2 cups sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
pinch of salt
enough fresh milk with cream to fill freezer. Otherwise, use a quart of cream and whole milk to fill.

This is the recipe we used for years until I started cooking the eggs.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my goat milk ice cream is usually kinda grainy. but I never have that heavy cream to add either, just the milk from my saanens, which make 'thin' milk anyhow, for goats.

does cooking make the finished product less grainy or does it matter??


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it makes it smoother. I have a recipe on my blog. It is for cinnamon roll ice cream and it is cooked.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is the recipe my mother used all my life:
2 cans evaporated milk
2 cans Eagle Brand condensed milk
1 2/3 c. sugar
6 - 8 eggs
2 tsp. vanilla
Mix well and pour in freezer bucket, then finish filling with milk


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

This is the one i use all the time-we just made it for the 4th of July-

2 cans milnot
1 3/4 cups sugar
9 eggs-all beaten up
1/2 pint whipping cream/or can use whole pint
1 1/2 qts. half & half
about 1 tablespoon real vanilla
pinch of salt
mix all together-pour in ice cream maker-if not filled over half way-then can add some milk-but don't fill to the full line-as it needs room for expansion as it makes-delish~~

we don't make home made ice cream to often but when we do everyone loves this ice cream~their request~


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Mine doesn't have eggs, but here it is.

2 cups heavy whipping cream
6 cups goat milk
2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups whipped cream
1 small box instant vanilla pudding

Mix well & put in electric or hand cranked ice cream maker. Follow directions of the ice cream maker from there.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

No, custard is cooked. 

How can it be ice _cream_ if you don't add extra cream? LOL I think with using just whole milk, it's going to be ice milk... But still so gooood!


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

I notice several of the recipes say finish filling with milk-wouldn't it matter the size of freezer is being used?-some are only half gallon some are for a full gallon. Just curious and ready to use the ice cream maker I just picked up!


----------



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

This is my grandma's recipe that won an ice cream making contest. 

1 cup sugar
4 eggs
2 cans sweetened condensed milk
1 tablespoon vanilla
1 pint (2 cups) heavy whipping cream
1.5 quarts (6 cups) milk

You just mix everything together and put it in your ice cream maker. Make SURE you whisk the eggs VERY well first or you will get hunks of frozen egg. Ewwww!


----------



## Layla Texas (Jun 21, 2018)

This came from the original instructions on my RCW Model 71. Someone gave it to me so I don't know how old the unit is. 

This is a great recipe.

Country Style Vanilla Ice Cream

4 eggs
2-1/2 cups sugar
4 cups whipping cream
2 tablespoons vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt
Approx. 5 cups whole milk

In large bowl beat eggs until foamy. Slowly add sugar, beat until thickened. Add cream, vanilla and salt, mix well. Pour into can (4 quart). Add milk to fill line on the can and stir well. Churn in freezer per instructions. Makes approx. 4 quarts.


----------



## Fridrix (Jul 3, 2018)

Very informative and good everything is shown. I tried one recipe and I really enjoyed it. Especially appreciated by my wife


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Layla Texas said:


> This came from the original instructions on my RCW Model 71. Someone gave it to me so I don't know how old the unit is.
> 
> This is a great recipe.
> 
> ...


Just tried this recipe yesterday. Loved it!


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

We ended up making ice cream for the 4th. Recipe I used was 4 egg yolks, 2.5 cups sugar, 6 cups milk, 2 cups cream, 3 table spoons vinalla. Cook till 180°.


----------

